# Sticky  It is important to buy the right LEDs that work and look GOOD in your car! Error FREE ! Lifetime Warranty - Free Shipping!



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We get emails daily about experiences people had with other LEDs or common questions about our LEDs.

*You can shop all our LEDs quickly and easily here:*
http://deAutoKey.com/shop-by-car-model

Our LEDs are a _crisp bright white_ that are _100% plug and play_ (you can adjust our LEDs with your MFD - Multi-function display)!

They are also _error free_ - _ship free within the us_- and come with a _Lifetime Warranty_ - you never have to worry when you ship with deAuto!

*Our LEDS:*
Won't pop any fuses!!!
Clean white color temperature
They shut 100% completely off when you turn off your car - no ghosting or dimming with our LEDs!
They also fade in/out like OEM bulbs!



Importance of having the right LEDs:
*Our LEDs will fade in/out like your current OEM bulbs:*





*It will only be Crisp White uniformed light temperature, no mismatched LEDs or yellow/blue tinting:*









*We manufacture and customize all our LEDs so they look great in your car - you can choose from red blue or white interior and footwell LEDs:*
http://imhttp://images.bigcartel.com/product_images/107087133/450.jpg?auto=format&fit=max&h=1000&w=1000/IMG]


[B]For people who like to modify and add a unique style to their interior, we have you covered![/B]

Check out our multi-color LEDs for the MK6 & MK7 GTI:

For the MK6 GTI:
[url]http://deautokey.com/product/remote-controlled-color-changing-footwells-plug-and-play-led-bulbs-194-921[/url]

For the MK7 GTI:
[url]http://deautokey.com/product/mk7-gti-remote-control-color-changing-footwell-leds[/url]

You can choose from over 15 colors and many different modes including fading, solid color, flashing:
[MEDIA=youtube]ko1nnEp3W0Q[/MEDIA]

And if our bright trunk LED is not enough, you can add 48 LED Trunk strip which will sure to bring a smile to your face when you open your trunk:
[url]http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models[/url]

[IMG]http://images.bigcartel.com/bigcartel/product_images/139484680/max_h-1000+max_w-1000/ledtrunk.jpg


Our friendly staff is available virtually 24/7 to help answer your question - all emails are replied within the our or the same day:
http://deAutoKey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Change the look of your car - choose from red, blue or white LEDs at no extra cost!

Shop now by car model:
http://deautokey.com/shop-by-car-model

And we can modify any kit with red, blue or white LEDs at not extra cost:









Bright trunk LED is also included:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

10% off Military discount!
Contact: http://deautokey.com/contact

Simply send them your info or email deAuto with a military email. It is that simple!
-They reply quickly – same day with your discount code
-Applies to anyone serving and vets also
-10% never expires - use it at anytime, no rush!

Thank you for your service!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs are always tested to work and look good, we guarantee it! Check out recent customer feedback - don't get stuck buying LEDs that don't work - buy with confidence when you shop with deAutoLED.com!










-Our interior LEDs also fades in/out like OEM Lights - get the look you want with our LEDs!

----

www.deAutoLED.com

----


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*New website opening soon! Keep updated and sign up for our mailing list for deals!*



Click photo to sign up! or follow this link:
http://eepurl.com/pr-z9

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New bright reverse LEDs:









(photo above is the same 194/921 found in many VW/AUDI models):
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-reverse-leds


Some more great customer feedback:


sniper27 said:


> I can confirm that these are really bright. I seriously can't look directly at them, and I can actually see while backing into my garage without using my brakes lights to see.




---

More customer photos:










----


See and be seen!
Error free - plug and play - as easy as changing a light bulb!



















-------

And we can modify any kit with red, blue or white LEDs at not extra cost:









Bright trunk LED is also included:










-------












-----


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Every year during the Holidays we have customer support so your installs go smoothly! 
Please feel free to send any questions to us! [email protected]

We are also OPEN and shipping all orders with a tracking # on Tuesday 12/27 – order now and receive your product quickly!
Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And if our bright trunk LED is not enough, you can add 48 LED Trunk strip which will sure to bring a smile to your face when you open your trunk:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Great customer review of our 48 TRUNK LED Strip - 100% plug and play & fits all car models, includes velcro and 3m tape for an even easier install:

*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models




Poodini said:


> Once again, deAutoLED comes through with yet another great lighting upgrade! Peep this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have many happy customers and they look even better in person and it lights up all areas of the trunk so no dark spots (regular LED vs LED strip):









Far away shots:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get ready for spring and summer with LEDs!

Error free - tested to work and look good in your car!

www.deAutoLED.com

*-True Lifetime Warranty for peace of mind!*
-Never have to buy another LED after you shop with us!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Pick up a set of d1s / d2s or d3s HID bulbs - just as bright as xenon bulbs that cost double the price
-Lifetime Warranty
-Free Shipping

LISTING:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models



BORA RSI said:


> 5500k looking great!
> 
> Ok so I saw that DeAutokey had new bulbs and I immediately wanted them. Don't get me wrong the oem cc adaptive headlights are great. I just wanted them to be a bit whiter (more like the new led headlights color on other cars acura,mb,bmw,mazda, etc.)
> 
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New d1s / d2s / d3s:

http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models

Features:
Plug and play
No errors
Half the price of competitors who sell similar xenon bulbs
clean white color temperature
no break-in period - these are a clean WHITE the first time you install it
Clean white vs yellow compared to OSRAM CBI model (and half the cost)

-LIFETIME WARRANTY -FREE SHIPPING!



Poodini said:


> So pumped about these D3S 5200k Xenon bulbs from DeAutoKey! Completely refreshed the headlamp array by nearly matching up to perfection with the DRLs set at 80% brighter than the factory preset st 5%. CLEAN WHITE LIGHT, w/o that off-putting hint of blue. The range and clarity is definitely improved. Have a look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Complete interior LED kit have everything you need to LED out your car!
-Fade in/out like OEM: NO HASH ON/OFF!
-Clean white no blue or yellow tint
-Labeled in anti-static bags for an easy install
-Works with car's MFD (car controls)
-Lifetime Warranty
-Free Shipping

http://deautokey.com/


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Limited time sale on our 4pc tool kit - great for any LED/HID install, you will find a thousand uses for this tool kit after your LED install:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

visit www.deAutoLED.com to browse all LEDs!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Orders ship daily with a tracking # from the US! Receive your product quickly!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

When 1 LED is not enough - try 48 LEDs in your trunk - easy to install trunk Strip:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

-Includes adapters that fit all car models
-no splicing
-100% easy plug and play install


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Trunk LED strip all plug and play easy to install | 10x brighter than OEM | Clean white color Temp*

It includes the adapter so it fits in your OEM Housing

-Thick/stealthy black wire so you can place it anywhere in the trunk - choose top/bottom or even the sides of your trunk!
-Includes 3m tape and velcro for easy install
-This will not dim or shut-off when your car dome light shut off

*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

The triple strip setup gives very even light coverage in the entire hatch.
Pitch black garage...only hatch lighting shown








[/QUOTE]











Or on top - you can run wire through molding - the wire is long enough to reach anywhere in the trunk:









*BEFORE AND AFTER:*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Brake/ Tail / Turn LEDs - includes all LEDs - plug and play error free:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-complete-brake-osram-led-kit-bright-error-free-plug-play

Reverse LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-bright-10pc-cree-led-reverse-kit-error-free-plug-play

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-gti-golf-mk7-2015

Complete the exterior LED look of your tail/brake/turn/reverse:



Luvs2speed said:


> Just thought I would share some pics of the deAutoLED tail light and reverse light. They look very crisp and clean and the light output from the reverse lights are just ridiculous.


New brighter reverse LEDs for the Euro tails:
http://deautokey.com/product/reverse-leds-for-mk7-euro-led-taillights


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference with our LEDs and Customer service! Free shipping and lifetime warranty on all LEDs/HIDs!











www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## volks6 (Jul 23, 1999)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Then what numbers did volks6 post?
> *Volks6 posted HID "specifications" from a different forum posted by a random forum member, the numbers are NOT directly from the manufacture,* when asked to produce the actual manufacture numbers it is ignored.



*This is completely false and misleading. *

I posted information from *Philips*. You ignored the information and you ignored it.
From the *Philips Japanese site*


> X-treme Ultinon HID 6200K
> D3S 42V 35W
> 6200K
> 2750lm
> ...


You also said this…


deAutoLED.com said:


> Please show us the lab testing you are referring to and we will get back to what we find with the lumen ratings we have on file, lumen rating and color temperature are tested on our HID bulbs.


We did _multiple times_

And then you said this…


deAutoLED.com said:


> We do not disclose lumens because we feel many companies inflate them and a lot of times it won't matter as everyone sees light differently..


*So which is it? * From the above quote you never ever indented to give information. 

You twist the facts to always come across like you are a victim. You are the most crass advertiser on this site and every site you post on. 
The other thing that turns potential customers off to you is that you constantly post in any topic you are mentioned in. That's fine if you added to the topic giving *INFORMATION* but you don't it's the same sales pitch with the multiple screen shots of "happy" customers that are completely unreadable cause they are so small and so pixelated. 

Give us the information we ask for and maybe people wouldn't keep on asking the same questions over and over that never get answered.

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

volks6 said:


> *This is completely false and misleading. *
> 
> I posted information from *Philips*. You ignored the information and you ignored it.
> From the *Philips Japanese site*


You are not going to fool anyone by saying you did something you did not do until you provide the correct citations and information to back up your claims.

That website you linked - please screenshot the information you provided here instead of copy and pasting it, we will wait for this.

Where are the lab tested results? What is the OEM D3S report from the manufacture? 

We ask again, where are you finding your information, is this information you posted because someone else thought it was right or assumed it was or was it directly from the manufacture? This is still not being proven, why is it on an affiliated JP website but not on any other Philips website?


You are posting information without any facts behind it, we are still waiting for the actual lab tested results directly from the manufacture.
We are also waiting on the proof that philips HID are made in the US since you posted factories in the US in your last reply.
And you are ignoring what makes a bulb DOT, if you are going to bring this up, please share all information. 


*From the website you shared:*
We do not guarantee anything, we are not responsible at all and its affiliates, business partners, licences, brand licensees and suppliers do not warrant the following matters at all:
(iii)	Accuracy, completeness, precision, reliability of information and materials available from this website.

*And another disclaimer from a forum post someone else shared that you conveniently read over and did not address:*
"Please note: this test is to be used only as a reference. It is not any guarantee of actual results, but is merely factual findings of actual testing by The Retrofit Source. Individual results may vary."


We ask you do not mislead people on this forum, when asked for facts you link a .jp Philips website that is not in English, please screenshot the information instead that you found on this website, please share lab tested reports. 

*STOP sharing other people's posts you cannot confirm.*


Your next reply should only be facts about the product numbers you keep posting.


----------



## volks6 (Jul 23, 1999)

deAutoLED.com said:


> You are not going to fool anyone by saying you did something you did not do until you provide the correct citations and information to back up your claims.
> 
> That website you linked - please screenshot the information you provided here instead of copy and pasting it, we will wait for this.


From https://www.carlight.philips.co.jp/lineup/hid-bulb/xtreme-ultinon-HID.html *PHILIPS OWN SITE!!!!!!!!* Please read the posts I make they are worth something.









D3S	
42V 35W	
6200 K	
2750 lm	
42403 X GX 2	
8727900376067



deAutoLED.com said:


> Where are the lab tested results? What is the OEM D3S report from the manufacture?


https://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/42302C1/xenon-standard-automotive-headlight

Specification

Type: D3S 
Kelvin (k): 4,300 k
Lumen (lm): 3,200 lm (estimated)
Color: Standard White 
Estimated Life Time: 2,500 hours
Wattage: 35 w
Voltage: 42 v

By MPN (Manufacturer Part Number)

Audi: N10721801, N10721805, 0903110500 
BMW: 63217217509 
Ford: 7L7Z13N021A 
Lincoln: 7L7Z13N021A 
Mercedes-Benz: 000000005042 
Porsche: 99963107090 
Volkswagen: N10721801, N10721805 
Volvo: 31290593




deAutoLED.com said:


> We ask again, where are you finding your information


Se above and my past posts you keep ignoring and trying to make sound like I’m crazy or have some other motive.

Just for the love of all things just give us your specs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

volks6 said:


> https://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/42302C1/xenon-standard-automotive-headlight
> 
> Specification
> 
> ...


Please show us the specs you just posted on the US PHILIPS site, we are referencing the lumens they estimated specifically. 

Please show the actual lab reports from the JP site, we saw those numbers simply listed on their site, it is funny that it is not like that on the Philips US site but you found it on a JP affiliate site that from the best of our knowledge does not confirm the numbers and says it does not on their policy.

*Some reviews from the link you posted through amazon philips OEM bulb:*
"there is no Lumens on the box to go by."

"Not happy with light output at all compared to the stock bulb on the other side. I'm not sure why they claim they are 200% more light than stock. The stock bulbs are 6000 kelvin ("daylight") these bulbs are only 4300 kelvin (not in the daylight range). Probably why they don't list the kelvin or lumens in the product details"


Where are those bulbs made? They say assembled in Germany, but where are the components made? Another thing you want to avoid posting. We can legally claim that we do assemble some of our LEDs in the US *but we do not.*


*You keep missing the point, no matter how clear we are:
-where are the bulbs made
-what or where are the lab tested reports you keep mentioning to the forum before
-where are the bulb stats mentioned on an actual US philips site or product box
-what makes the bulb DOT and what are the steps of having that bulb become DOT 
*

*We are still not seeing the stats from the manufacture, yes wattage voltage, estimated lifespan. We offer a lifetime warranty on ours, what is their warranty? 2 years?*

-we will wait to see the lumen numbers you posted on the box or the manufacture website 

Post all the ones you listed in the last thread as truth, not what you simply copy and pasted from another forum.

As we said, we go by our reviews, our lumnes are similar estimated as ones you stated and they are 5500k - 35w, the stats are pretty similar but we feel ours are a cleaner white from reviews and what we seen in person - some say they were brighter to them but we never make this claim, everyone sees light differently, the bottom line, choose what you want, we have MANY MANY happy customers:



*PRODUCT LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models





BORA RSI said:


> Ok so I saw that DeAutokey had new bulbs and I immediately wanted them. Don't get me wrong the oem cc adaptive headlights are great. I just wanted them to be a bit whiter (more like the new led headlights color on other cars acura,mb,bmw,mazda, etc.)
> 
> I opted for the 5500k and am very happy with the outcome. I just put them in 5 min ago so I haven't seen them at night but from looking at oem and this it looks great.
> 
> ...





BORA RSI said:


> So I went around looking through forums and such and many recommend the Sylvania osram bulbs if you were replacing oem bulbs. So I got them to compare to the deautokey ones.
> 
> My garage wall is gray and camera doesn't truly get the color but you can tell the difference.
> 
> ...





BORA RSI said:


> 5500k looking great!














sb2002 said:


> Thanks Ted and DeAutoLED.
> 
> Ted - I think the quality of the Morimoto HID kit is good. I had a part fail, but Ed was very responsive in addressing it. In the course of remedying that, the blink at startup started to bother me. I suspect it means nothing in terms of long term reliability and it was a minor issue, but I got a little obsessive about it and wanted it fixed.
> 
> I believe I am the customer DeAutoLED quoted in the post above. I replaced my Morimoto ballasts, canbus adapters and igniters with DeAutoLED ballasts, which have the canbus adapters and igniters attached. Although I am still using my Morimoto bulbs (I ordered a different color temperature from DeAutoLED and am waiting for them to arrive), I'm happy to report the DeAutoLED kit appears to have resolved the blink at startup.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LED Fogs create wide spread of light - low on ground where you want it - no blinding glare:
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-all-led-headlight-fog-kits

If your model is NOT listed check out the universal guide:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen

Look up your bulb with the bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Light where you want - not where you don't:
*-error free / flicker free / plug and play*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sign up for our mailing list for a month of deals and LED updates:
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reverse LED video





Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-bright-10pc-cree-led-reverse-kit-error-free-plug-play

added bonus in video - de360 fog LEDS:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We are open and shipping daily, shop now!
All orders ship from the USA with a tracking #.*

​​​​​​​www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't have our brake/tail/turn combo kit? Don't miss out:
-brighter
-safer (quicker light up-times)
-looks better by giving the LED tail appearance

(GTI in photo / GSW/ALLTRACK uses same LEDs):










Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-gti-golf-sportwagen-gsw

Goes great with our bright reverse LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-bright-10pc-cree-led-reverse-kit-error-free-plug-play


All LEDS:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-gti-golf-golf-sportwagen-mk7-2015


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



DUAL FOGS


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

HID H7RC review:
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-hid-kits-for-reflector-housing



cfdp said:


> Review by Bulb Facts


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't miss out on the last big sale of the year - visit www.deAutoLED.com

All orders will ship Tuesday 12/26 with a tracking #!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Order now and save with the sale going on our site right now: www.deAutoLED.com

All orders ship 12/26 with a tracking #










Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Orders ship daily with a tracking # from the US
Free Shipping within the US
True no-hassle Lifetime Warranty
Customer service is our #1 priority!

www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy New Year - all orders ship 1/2 with a tracking # - buy now and save!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All of our LEDs are tested to 100% work in your car to be bright and work without error! See the difference vs random LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See what you have been missing with our H7RC HID kit for reflector housing!

listing:
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-hid-kits-for-reflector-housing

customer video:





Customer feedback:
The light output is the same amount on the road as a projector - we have seen it - here is a video that shows the cut-off:






Photo of light pattern on the road / parking lot - it is a wide spread of light that is usable and what matters:









shows how far this is shining light and cut-off:


























This is a great photo showing the even wide spread of light you actually gain while not blinding anyone:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Big and bulky HID kits are in the past.

Our HID H7rc kit is made for your reflector housing - clean thin ballast - easy install:
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-hid-kits-for-reflector-housing

*SIZE of ballast: *
2.75 inches x 3.54 inches x .47 inches

*SIZE of playing cards for perspective: *
2.25 inches × 3.5 inches x 1.5 inches


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support.

Don't forget to sign-up for the latest sales and updates:
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the continued support! 

Please sign up for our mailing list for latest deals and announcements:
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

REAL Customer feedback is the only thing that matters to our company:

*In photo - complete interior LED kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/13pc-complete-interior-led-kit-fits-passat-b7

*BRAKE/TAIL KIT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/passat-b7-complete-brake-osram-led-bright-error-free

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-passat-b7-nms-2012


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Orders ship same day with a tracking # from the US!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

H7RC KIT for reflectors - no errors - plug and play - projector-like visibility!
*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-hid-kits-for-reflector-housing


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*H7RC Vs OEM:*









*Listing:*
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-hid-kits-for-reflector-housing


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs for your entire atlas - tested to work and be the brightest model on the market!









http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

HID H7rc kit for reflector housing - as good as OEM Projectors!
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-hid-kits-for-reflector-housing

OEM Projectors vs our H7RC Kit:


ThatGTI said:


> Here are some pictures of the 5,500k D1S bulbs in my car and deAutoKey's 6,000k H7RC kit in my friend's grey MK6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy 4th of July!

All orders ship Tomorrow with a tracking # from the US!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*We want to share a deAutoLED facebook group created by some of our amazing customers! You can ask questions, find DIYs, and be the FIRST in on the best deals and new products! *

*Join here:*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/




We always have email support during the weekends - We know many do their LED installs on the weekend and we are around so you can ask any questions you may have. Email: [email protected]

Thank you for the support!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for everyone that joined our FACEBOOK GROUP ran & created by our amazing customers.

Customers in this group have been using all of our products DAILY for YEARS! They know how they work and compare to others on the market and can help you with any questions or concerns.

*When you join there are instructions to how to receive a coupon code - it is a 1 time use 20% off code for new members only. Once you join it must be used after 1 week!*

*Join here:*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/




& as always:
We always have email support during the weekends - We know many do their LED installs on the weekend and we are around so you can ask any questions you may have. Email: [email protected]

Thank you for the support!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

These fogs are the real deal - creating more usable light past your headlights - see the difference vs the endless junk on ebay/amazon:









against wall showing the beam angle vs headlight:










*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for the support.

You can email us at anytime for help [email protected]


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright fog LEDs - spread more light to side and past your headlights - no glare - clean true white no blue or yellow tint.

Stop messing with 'under $100' LED fogs from amazon that won't come close to what we offer:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Trunk LED strip - bright plug & play:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See why our interior LEDs are so popular!
-Fade in/out like OEM
-Clean white color temp
-WON’T stay dimly lit when your car is off
-No spotting with our lighting
-Our product has Frustration free packaging – every LED comes in an anti-static bag that is easy to open. 
-All interior LEDs are labeled for each location (we don’t simply toss the same looking LEDs in a bag and make you figure it out). Our LEDs look different for each area of your car.

www.deAutoLED.com

-Choose from red white or blue footwells
Red is one of our most popular footwell colors for good reason:
Red has great night vision properties and many studies show that it reduces anxiety and stress.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to check out our plug and play Trunk LED strip
-48 bright white LEDs (also available in red on drop down)
-includes all adapters - simply plug it into your OEM housing and run the 48 LEDs anywhere in your trunk

*It is that simple - LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models






Fits all Car model:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for all our Veterans! We appreciate your service!

Please check out our website banner for our Veteran Day Sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

What is your fog LED preference?
We have a LED for everyone.

Solid Yellow [ Product Link ]
Solid White [ Product Link ]
White/Yellow/Halogen with Strobe & Flash [ Product Link ]
White/Yellow/Halogen without Strobe & Flash [ Product Link ]

With 4 brand new bright models you cannot go wrong.

Note – all LEDs are in the same brightness range so you will not sacrifice brightness if choose one over the other.

-Endless positive feedback and our guarantee has you covered so you can purchase with confidence
-Large spread of light on the road for better coverage and visibility
-These will shine bright on the sides of the road past your main headlights

*Backed by our famous True Lifetime Warranty
*Free UPGRADED shipping within the US (YES FREE)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ALL HAVE SHIPPED & the feedback is in! We want to share just a few replies we received Don't miss out:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

"I tried many bulbs that needed wiring and adapters and coding and resistors and taps and endless everything. At the end my engine bay looked like the wiring on Johnny 5. The deAutoLED is a simple bulb that replaces a bulb and nothing else. It might not sound like a big deal but it looks neat as it is just a bulb. I want to apologize as I emailed them 5x asking the same question before I was convinced that this was really only a bulb with no wiring "

"the low beams shoot a real nice wide line just like you guys said they would. Not too high either. An amazing amount of light. Very impressed!"

"engineering PERFECTION on these new leds. These make me smile. I can make fun of all my "old-tech xenon friends" now"

"I figured I would give it a shot with the sale not hoping for the best but I could have not wished for better."

"I removed my 'super bright' 'night breaker' 'destroyer of the dark' 'catchy name' halogen bulbs that I thought were bright to install these LEDs and there is no comparison. If you think your fancy halogens are good these are 100000x better"

"How did I drive without these?"

"So I just bought the drop in H7 led low beams for me 2017 VW GTI, and love them! I have been hesitating to buy any LED bulbs because of external ballasts and poor beam pattern, but man these were so easy to install without any wires or ballast and perform amazingly!"

"Believe the hype of these LEDS. I tried every model and nothing comes close. These simply are the best easy drop in bulbs that work and have a great beam angle."

"These are IDENTICAL to another model I had but the other model didn't sit right. These sit perfectly and create a much better light pattern on the road. I cannot be happier. Oh and they were less money than the other ones. win-win"


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BRAND NEW LED FOR YOUR REFLECTORS! (models are listed in the product link below)
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

These are new technology with amazing features you cannot find anywhere:
-NO FANS (passive cooling - never drops lumens)
-NO wires to install. This includes a special adapter just like your OEM car
-This adapter allows for a 9 and 3 alignment of the diodes which create a great OEM-LIKE beam pattern
-NO BALLASTS or Resistors - truly error free
-This has instant-ON so no waiting for warm-up
-9/3 offset which is important in your headlight.

Now you can have the sleek look of LEDs
Quick light up time LEDs provide
More visibility

This model was fully tested by many forum members prior to its full launch with great feedback!

Great cut-off - mimics OEM - creates much more light down the road:










Simply remove your halogen bulb/adapter and install this model! It is really that simple.

Do not be fooled by LEDs that look "similar" - these other models DO NOT align correctly and have been an issue for many.

If you have any questions please email [email protected]

This is really a NEW type of bulb.












----Real customer feedback from people that have used the product-----
ALL HAVE SHIPPED & the feedback is in! We want to share just a few replies we received and extend our sale for everyone!

Don't miss it at this price:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

"I tried many bulbs that needed wiring and adapters and coding and resistors and taps and endless everything. At the end my engine bay looked like the wiring on Johnny 5. The deAutoLED is a simple bulb that replaces a bulb and nothing else. It might not sound like a big deal but it looks neat as it is just a bulb. I want to apologize as I emailed them 5x asking the same question before I was convinced that this was really only a bulb with no wiring "

"the low beams shoot a real nice wide line just like you guys said they would. Not too high either. An amazing amount of light. Very impressed!"

"engineering PERFECTION on these new leds. These make me smile. I can make fun of all my "old-tech xenon friends" now"

"I figured I would give it a shot with the sale not hoping for the best but I could have not wished for better."

"I removed my 'super bright' 'night breaker' 'destroyer of the dark' 'catchy name' halogen bulbs that I thought were bright to install these LEDs and there is no comparison. If you think your fancy halogens are good these are 100000x better"

"How did I drive without these?"

"So I just bought the drop in H7 led low beams for me 2017 VW GTI, and love them! I have been hesitating to buy any LED bulbs because of external ballasts and poor beam pattern, but man these were so easy to install without any wires or ballast and perform amazingly!"

"Believe the hype of these LEDS. I tried every model and nothing comes close. These simply are the best easy drop in bulbs that work and have a great beam angle."

"These are IDENTICAL to another model I had but the other model didn't sit right. These sit perfectly and create a much better light pattern on the road. I cannot be happier. Oh and they were less money than the other ones. win-win"


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No joke very bright hyper yellow 3K Plasma Fogs:
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

This 3K hyper-yellow 3K is also available in the switchback white/yellow model:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

And solid white:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen










-easy install
-lifetime warranty
-plug and play


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

many are enjoying these - fit directly into housing - no wires - no plugs - no hassle:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Perfect LED installing weather:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## zibercat (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi I need two 1157 (brake and tail) and two 1156 (turn signals) Do you have those? for a 2018 Jetta SE. I tried some canbus led bulbs from amazon and they don't work. Thanks in advance


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Did we mention it is the perfect time for installing LEDS!!









www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support.

We are OPEN & SHIPPING daily.

Amazing customer feedback! THANK YOU:


jjvincent said:


> I bought the deAutoLed ones back in early 2017 for my AT. I rotated them to get the widest spread. For about three years they have been running every time I drive it (I keep the fogs on all of the time). People do not flash me and I get a nice low spread on the lights which is what you pretty much want fogs to do anyway.




Pick up your fogs now - great for summer nights:
https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


Choose from white, yellow or dual white/yellow - all same brightness and hyper 3K yellow or clean 5K White. 

->WIDE SPREAD OF LIGHT
->Clean white 5K
->HYPER 3K Plasma Yellow
->BRIGHT
->Great in all weather


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Join our facebook group for future discounts & deals exclusive to our FB Group members:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out sales at deAutoLED BANNER ON OUR WEBSITE:

www.deAutoLED.com

New sales are active until end of year (all will be listed on our website's banner) DO NOT MISS OUT!


----------



## blue-sun (May 8, 2007)

Which bulb do you recommend for a 2017 Jetta GLI?

I hate the stock headlights, feels like the lights are off when I'm driving at night.

One of these:



https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-bulb-type-h7rc-for-reflectors



This one:



https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

blue-sun said:


> Which bulb do you recommend for a 2017 Jetta GLI?
> 
> I hate the stock headlights, feels like the lights are off when I'm driving at night.
> 
> ...


Hi, you can choose either one - both are great. 

here are some videos:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

deAutoLED Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales are LIVE NOW! Best prices of the year + Free Shipping + TRUE Lifetime Warranty - get the gift you want!

*Discount codes:*
15% OFF: BF15
20% OFF $225+ : BF20
25% OFF $325+ : BF25

Visit: www.deAutoLED.com

Email [email protected] for help with your purchase
We reply 24/7!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



DUAL FOGS


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs that simply work:

www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy St. Paddy's Day!
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Free upgraded shipping (within the US) for limited time on all fogs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference.

www.deAutoLED.com

We see feedback like this almost daily. We take pride in offering lighting our customers will enjoy in their car daily:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fogs that are bright - white // yellow or dual fog where you can choose from white or yellow with your OEM fog switch (it is that easy):


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

@ member Sadheartofmine - Installed DeAuto LED trunk light strip.
--
-Thanks for the support!!

*Listing:*


https://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models



Perfect to light up a dark trunk due to the housing being in a bad spot in your car

We thought of everything with our plug and play trunk strip.

-OEM adapters including making this a direct plug and play adapter into your OEM housing (Easy install)
-48 Very BRIGHT LED Diodes 
-Clean White or red color option available
-Flexible & bendable with hard resin coating so it can still take a beating in your trunk
-Can place anywhere (top, bottom or side of trunk)
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk


Customer feedback:
"No more dark trunk. I can see everything in my trunk now"
"Love this. It lights up the ground when I open my trunk that someone actually stopped and asked me about the light after I opened my trunk"
"I tried other strips and so far this is the brightest and easiest install as there was no adapters to solder or tap into wires. Their plug and play adapter makes the difference"
"Clean light that is bright and exactly what I wanted"


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shipping daily - LEDs made for your VW!

-Buy with confidence

-no more guessing if your LEDs will work

-Bright and look OEM



www.deAutoLED.com


"
I have the dual white/yellow w/flash option.

Very happy for three years now a great value, in the high contrast use seeing obstacles "softroading"...plus snow, plus the white extra light into ditches in deer season...🤣










"

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have been on VWVortex for over 9 years and we could have not done this without our amazing customers!

We sell high quality LEDs that simply work and look good in your car:
www.deAutoLED.com

Email [email protected] with any questions and help.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Labor Day Sale ON NOW!! Check out website's banner for the deal of the year:

www.deAutoLED.com


-Error Free
-Bright diodes
-Thin PCB board for clean light output
-True Lifetime Warranty (Leading warranty in the industry). This is truly the last LED you will have to buy for your car.
-FREE Shipping within the US
-24/7 support. Our team will reply with any questions almost instantly:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Compared to many top competitors are pricing are less and our diodes are brighter.

Stop guessing what will work and do it right the first time. Our feedback consistently shows where other LEDs caused errors & were dim ours were error free & bright.

We are here to make sure you get the product you want that works in your VW/Audi (and many more car models).

Bright fog LEDs where you want light - in white, yellow or dual fogs white/yellow:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

**


Checkout www.deAutoLED.com for extended sale - limited time - hurry!


**


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get ready for Halloween // Fall with our LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get in on the sale - check out banner @ www.deAutoLED.com for new Halloween code


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out the biggest sales of the year:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



-LEDs that work
-Lifetime Warranty
-FREE shipping within the US
-24/7 customer service


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

feedback - vwvortex member: gc_vr6
If you want to go this route, I have the deAutoLED H7 low beam and H15 high beam leds installed in my OEM reflector housings and they are awesome. 2015 Golf S here.

I was on the fence as far as doing this vs getting upgraded projector housings. You’re right…the OEM halogen bulbs suck. I decided to try the LEDs first and I’m happy with them.

The only change I made from stock was to lower the beams about 1/2 turn on each adjuster screw. I had some concerns that without this I might be blinding people. I’ve never been flashed, etc. The beams have a really nice cutoff in my opinion.

I’ve had them installed for almost a year and no issues. No codes.

The bulbs are a pain in the ass to replace. Unless you have really small hands, you’ll be removing the bumper to get the whole housing out.

Low beams










High beams










Hope this helps!


----------

*for 2015-17...*
Low beams:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



high beams h15 option:


https://deautokey.com/product/h15-daytime-running-leds-high-beams-100-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models



-

*for 2018+*
low beams:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



high beams - h9 option:


https://deautokey.com/product/h15-daytime-running-leds-high-beams-100-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

darker nights during the winter are no match for our LEDs - light up the road this winter
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get through the winter with LEDs. See and be seen.
www.deAutoLED.com

Proven safer by creating a faster reaction time (turns signal LEDs)
More enjoyable ride when you can easily see more of the road

(Current sales on top of banner on our website)
->Free SHIPPING within the US
->True Lifetime Warranty
->24/7 Customer Service
->QUICK Shipping


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shop now:
www.deAutoLED.com

LEDs that work in your car

Contact us for help - we reply within the hour 24/7:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fog LEDs - bright - clean cut-off:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone doing Green footwells for the month of March?
-Plug & Play
-Error Free

Check out our RGB Color changers - all LED footwell models can be found here:


https://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models



contact us if you have questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes - truly error free - only ones on the market! And bright - can be seen in direct sun light which is rare when it comes to Amber LEDs:


https://deautokey.com/product/mk6-jetta-tdi-front-turn-signals-amber-bright-error-free


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Free Shipping within the US - orders ship same day
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Checkout all sales:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Memorial Day Sale on now – check out the deals for LEDs that simply work, are bright and error free:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



If you have questions please contact the team:


https://deautokey.com/contact



------ 

This year marks our 10th year anniversary on the Vortex – it has been a long road to prove that we have LEDs that outshine the competition.

We were able to strive and become one of the top sellers for LEDs for the VW/Audi because of what we offer for your cars.

See the difference!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

check out LEDs tested for your VW:
www.deAutoLED.com

contact us with any questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out all the Summer Deals:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



Don't miss out on the best LEDs for your car!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No errors - quick support and shipping - buy with confidence and save yourself time:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Current sale:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



LEDs ship Daily
Tested for your VW
Bright and error free 
Competitively priced - when comparing brightness, warranty, shipping and being error free our LEDs will be lower in cost many times 

Save time and know your LEDs will work!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Need help? We reply 24/7 & normally within hours:


https://deautokey.com/contact



We can help you with any custom LEDs or help you choose the right LED for your VW/Audi.

-Our LEDs simply work - you probably tried a lot of LEDs for your VW/Audi - we have heard it all followed by "will your LEDs work." The answer is YES.
-Our LEDs are bright - this means a lot when it comes to safety:
--> Amber Turn LEDs can be seen in direct sunlight which is important - many Amber LEDs are bright at night but during the day they can get lost in the sun and this is not safe
--> Brake LEDs have a deep vivid red light that can be seen easily while giving an upgraded look to your car. They also have a bright contrast between brake/tails
--> Reverse LEDs are some of the brightest while being some of the only error free models to date - they allow your back-up camera to see even more. And other people will notice your bright reverse - most accidents happen when reversing and our Reverse LEDs help you see and be seen
--> Custom footwell LEDs add a unique styling - we have front/rear conversion kits where you only need power to your front Footwells. This is the first of its kind on the market as it uses your OEM housing without any need for splicing or coding- 100% plug & play


We have been on the forums for over 10 years. We were able to do this by consistently bringing error free/bright/NEW LEDs to market that simply work. There are thousands of LEDs on the market and even more companies doing "testing" to find the best LEDs. What keeps our business around are the customers that tried these other LEDs and saw a difference in our product. These customers were then happy to spread their feedback with confidence knowing the next person would have the same great experience with our product.

We want to thank everyone that has supported us on the forums for the past 10 years - it has meant the world to us and allowed us to continue to bring LEDs that make a difference in your daily driving.

And don't forget:
-FREE Shipping within the US
-True Lifetime Warranty
-24/7 Customer Support (we are here for after-purchase support)

Thank You for reading and we look forward to hearing from you,

-deAutoLED


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out our website banner for new sales:
www.deAutoLED.com

Don't miss out on this deal!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New fall sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

Stock up now!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fog LEDs brighter than most - spreads light to sides and creates more visibility while painting the road:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW PRODUCT LAUNCH:


https://deautokey.com/product/d3s-leds-new-denx-gen-d3s-leds-that-compare-to-d3s-xenon



This is a must have product for 2023!

NEW Technology that creates a bright beam that can now compete with Xenon Bulbs! 

-Direct plug & play without any need for decoders!
-Clean cut-off in your projectors - a smarter diode alignment and a clean beam PCB board allows for a better light output in your housing
-We tested D3S LEDs for many years - we never offered them because the technology was not there yet
-We always keep up with the latest diode technology along with the latest internal electronics this simply works and looks good

Our LEDs DO NOT need a break-in time - these will be a clean bright white from the second you install these!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*We have some of the ONLY LEDs that fit correctly in the GSW/ALLTRACK/GTI reflector! *

Our turn signals: bright dark amber color - no error - fits perfectly in the housing:


https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-fits-mk7-vii-volkswagen-gti-golf



H7 low beams - for the reflector housing - these are the only ones that align 9 and 3 and create a clean beam angle with a lot of usable light on the road (the most important part) 2015-17:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



H15 HIGH/DRL - these are like having a lightbar hidden in your housing - these are insane 2015-17:


https://deautokey.com/product/h15-daytime-running-leds-high-beams-100-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models



LEDs in action:





H15 DRLS ONLY:





NEW FOR 2023 - the LED d3s bulbs for projectors:


https://deautokey.com/product/d3s-leds-new-denx-gen-d3s-leds-that-compare-to-d3s-xenon



Front turns for projector housing model - bright on market with no errors that fit perfectly - Amazing color temp and brightness that has been able to compete with xenon:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-brighter-amber-front-turn-signals-for-the-volkswagen-2015-mk7-golf-gti



For 2018+ reflector:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



Lighting is one of the most important part of driving and something you rely on daily for a better driving experience.

More light = safer more enjoyable ride!


----------

